# Need ADSL Router  [BSNL connection][Pref DD WRT]



## Rajesh345 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Need  Router (2) [New QUERY ABout ADSL Modem]*



> Need suggestion of New ADSL  Router with DDWRT  support or with native torrent client support
> 
> 
> max price less than 2.5k  , +/- 300 rs
> ...



PURCHASE COMPLETED

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

NEW  QUERY 
Now Every1 need advise again for ADSL Modem [Wired ][Cheapest possible] [No Fancy feature required]   for dad's office use [small shop]([MIGHT switch my old WA1003A router to the one buying if i feel good ])



I found   920  and 959
TP-LINK ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Modem Router Black: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TD-8816A DSL2+ Wired with Modem Router: Flipkart.com

official TP link 
TD-8817 - Welcome to TP-LINK
TD-8816 - Welcome to TP-LINK

Feature are ok  except both doesnt support    IP V6  , so if our ISP providers switch to ipv6 i will have problem rite?     can any 1 suggest  similar ADSL modem in similar price range 



> Key Features of TP-LINK ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Modem Router Black
> 
> ADSL: 24 Mbps Downstream
> Quality of Service: IPP/ToS
> ...





Thank you again for support


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2012)

Asus N13U B1 @ ~3k


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Asus N13U B1 @ ~3k



ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N13U B1


Thank u, is this the cheapest adsl router with ddwrt/torrent support ?


i dont even mind if no wifi


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2012)

You will need a modem with that router.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> You will need a modem with that router.




 , 3.2k + modem = too much for me  , so i will skip idea of ddwrt  /native torrent app.

can any1 suggest me good cheap VFM   ADSL  Routers for my BSNL broadband connection


TP LINK TL-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem | Router | Flipkart.com


TP LINK TL-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem	Rs. 1767


is this good ADSL router, its features and quality  looks ok ,  any other good Quality VFM  ADSL router available with service center in Kerala/


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup TP LINK is good. Been using them for few months now. I use adsl + router. Very less connection drops compared to the dlink one I had earlier.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2012)

flipkart is overpriced for many pc components.get this:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Asus N13U B1 @ ~3k



if i am buying this router can i use it in combination with my current ADSL WA1003A router? for Downloading ie my old WA1003A ADSL router + this new Router ?

and any know what will b the estimate power consumption ? less than 60W?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

Rajesh345 said:


> if i am buying this router can i use it in combination with my current ADSL WA1003A router? for Downloading ie my old WA1003A ADSL router + this new Router ?
> 
> and any know what will b the estimate power consumption ? less than 60W?



Yes and yes (probably).


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today i tried Buying online from Flipkart (Asus Router)   , but unfortunately They stoped Cash on Delivery option in my location ( I used to buy with COD before) .  Have to Try find another shop with COD option or Local shops now


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yesterday got RT-N13U B1 delivered from flipkart. configuring router was just 1minute process with software provided but me later manual y. changed. to custom network

 updated firmware from web interface Downloaded latest version of Asus router software .with it I was able to configure router to automatically download BitTorrent.ftp.http files Tested only BT. 
Configured toDownloaded a 800mbps iso at night and turned pc off. Morning download was completed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

^Is it supporting NTFS partition ? At stock, firmware mine wasn't. Have upgraded to latest, but haven't checked yet.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Is it supporting NTFS partition ? At stock, firmware mine wasn't. Have upgraded to latest, but haven't checked yet.




Yup , i was using 500GB USB2 External H.D.D   with latest stock FW
--

Did u try DD-WRT  ? if yes which Version did u install  and do u face any issue mounting  H.D?


DD-WRT website  stable version is Asus RT-N13U B1  DD-WRT v24sp2 (051211)


But DD-WRT's  ftp have  newer builds  2012/07-20-12-r19519/Asus-RTN13UB1/  
Tested Both Recommended build and latest  , with latest  build H.D.D is getting auto mounted but have issue with Successful net connection 

with recommended bui;d (051211)   i have no issue configuring Net   but h.d.d is not getting auto mounted but it is detected(if not after reconnecting)

if u using DD-WRT advice on which build u using and the guide u used 


Thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2012)

Nah, not tried DDWRT, if you have some problems related to you may ask *here*.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nah, not tried DDWRT, if you have some problems related to you may ask *here*.



Used Asus RT-N13U B1 now supports dd-wrt  provided , but had problem starting transmission(torrent client)  , might be command issue 



today  retried with this guide , everything went smooth 
RT-N13-B1:Optware+Transmission


-
Now testing transmission client and chking if i can load transmission client webpage from Internet with no-ip


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

^I'll do a ddwrt flash in jan, then I'dd surely update how things go.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I'll do a ddwrt flash in jan, then I'dd surely update how things go.



^nice , 




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Now Every1 need advise again for ADSL Modem [Wired ][Cheapest possible] [No Fancy feature required]   for dad's office use [small shop]([MIGHT switch my old WA1003A router to the one buying if i feel good ])



I found   920  and 959
TP-LINK ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Modem Router Black: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TD-8816A DSL2+ Wired with Modem Router: Flipkart.com

official TP link 
TD-8817 - Welcome to TP-LINK
TD-8816 - Welcome to TP-LINK

Feature are ok  except both doesnt support    IP V6  , so if our ISP providers switch to ipv6 i will have problem rite?     can any 1 suggest  similar ADSL modem in similar price range 



> Key Features of TP-LINK ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Modem Router Black
> 
> ADSL: 24 Mbps Downstream
> Quality of Service: IPP/ToS
> ...





Thank you again for support


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

IMHO Go for Asus RT-n13u B1 ! It's just awesome!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pic of  DD-WRT Router page 


Spoiler



*img28.imageshack.us/img28/8616/01asetupbasic.png
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/6892/01bsetupddns.png
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/5016/01csetupmacaddressclone.png
	*img820.imageshack.us/img820/2136/01dsetupadvrouting.png
	*img594.imageshack.us/img594/4867/01esetupnetwork.png
	*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1043/01fsetupeoiptunnel.png
	*img685.imageshack.us/img685/5898/02awirelessbasicsetup.png
	*img845.imageshack.us/img845/9857/02bwirelessradius.png
	*img39.imageshack.us/img39/5443/02cwirelesswsecurity.png
	*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8228/02dwirelessmacfilter.png
	*img716.imageshack.us/img716/4743/02fwirelessadvsetting.png
	*img11.imageshack.us/img11/2027/02gwirelesswds.png
	*img9.imageshack.us/img9/2876/03aservicesservices.png
	*img145.imageshack.us/img145/9185/03bservicesvpn.png
	*img338.imageshack.us/img338/5812/03cservicesusb.png
	*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8651/03dservicesnas.png
	*img11.imageshack.us/img11/7677/03eserviceshotspot.png
	*img9.imageshack.us/img9/5207/03fservicessipproxy.png
	*img248.imageshack.us/img248/3932/04asecurityfirewall.png
	*img195.imageshack.us/img195/9154/04bsecurityvpnpassthrou.png
	*img707.imageshack.us/img707/975/05aaccessrestrictionwan.png
	*img407.imageshack.us/img407/6650/06anatportformwarding.png
	*img594.imageshack.us/img594/7056/06bportrangeforwarding.png
	*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7070/06cnatporttriggering.png
	*img854.imageshack.us/img854/6790/06dnatupnp.png
	*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7659/06enatdmz.png
	*img839.imageshack.us/img839/1743/06fnatqos.png
	*img842.imageshack.us/img842/817/07aadmincommand.png
	*img51.imageshack.us/img51/6845/07badminkeepalive.png
	*img716.imageshack.us/img716/5079/07cadminmanagement.png
	*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4269/07dadminwol.png
	*img203.imageshack.us/img203/3368/07eadminfactoruyrestore.png
	*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2564/07fadminbackupconfig.png
	*img69.imageshack.us/img69/6352/07fadminfirmwaremgmt.png
	*img685.imageshack.us/img685/5655/08astatusrouter.png
	*img9.imageshack.us/img9/504/08bstatuswan.png
	*img72.imageshack.us/img72/552/08cstatuslan.png
	*img10.imageshack.us/img10/2358/08dstatuswireless.png
	*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1526/08fstatusbandwidth.png
	*img42.imageshack.us/img42/2228/08gstatussysinfo.png





Thread can be closed - will cr8 new for  QUery related to Basic ADSL router without Wirelss [Cheap ] for Office use [might switch b/w my current WA1003A and new adsl router if it got some awesome feature at cheap rate [looking for below 1k


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

^Edit it and put all of 'em in Spoilers


----------



## Techguy (Dec 24, 2012)

D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router vs TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter: Compare Routers: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank u all , buyed ADSL modem also   


Spoiler



*img7.flixcart.com/image/router/g/z/r/tp-link-adsl2-ethernet-usb-modem-router-400x400-imad8fnzguug3htk.jpeg


TP-LINK ADSL2+ 8816



-
update  -After configuring  DDNS and DMZ  i am able to access  Asus N13U B1  from internet .Currrently on stock latest firmware again , will install DD-WRT again and config torrent  , will be able to access  /add/remove/delete   TOrrent/FTP/ downloads from  my HTC phone via browser without 3rd party apps 

Thank u all



edit


sucessfully configured DMZ and DDNS , now i am able to view Torrent via webbrowser +  able to run a web server  

*IP:80      to open my website
ftp://IP   to open shared files and folder
*IP:9091  to open web based torrent client 

since using DDNS

DDNS url  

user@.no-ip.org:80  for website
user@.no-ip.org:9091  torrent client
ftp://user@.no-ip.org  ftp server

will suggest this router to every1


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi there enable private messaging ^

hi there enable private messaging ^


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2012)

@Rajesh- all on stock? And running server from the pen drive ?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> @Rajesh- all on stock? And running server from the pen drive ?



with DDWRT  using USB hard disk .but can use USB if necessary
@pratyush997 I replied to ur mail and replied on ur forum thread


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 29, 2012)

@Rajesh I got 160 GB Hdd and get anything after flashing with asus to ddwrt!! Mainlt those commands


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Rajesh I got 160 GB Hdd and get anything after flashing with asus to ddwrt!! Mainlt those commands





fixed ur  problem remotely , hope everything is ok now ,




mod can close this thread if needed ,


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 30, 2012)

^Thanks!


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 1, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> fixed ur  problem remotely , hope everything is ok now ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, 
1. What is the Max capacity does it supports ?
2. Your recommendation for HDD, With or Without Power Supply with respect to Power Drawing from the Router in case of 24 x 7 Useage ?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 2, 2013)

gcbeldar said:


> Sir,
> 1. What is the Max capacity does it supports ? i am currently using 500GB
> 2. Your recommendation for HDD, With or Without Power Supply with respect to Power Drawing from the Router in case of 24 x 7 Useage ?



i am not sure about how much current my TP link modem +Asus Router taking , But with APC 600W ups i am getting 32 minutes back up (just connecting 2 device)


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wait what? 32 mins only?

Wait what? 32 mins only?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Wait what? 32 mins only?
> 
> Wait what? 32 mins only?





Yes , and if i connect my full PC , i get max 2 min backup if lucky x.x

i have following connected to APC 600 UPS
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H
CORSAIR 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 X3 
CORSAIR 4GB 240-Pin DDR3  X1
Samsung DVD Drive
Sata III H.D.D 1TB +512GB+512GB+256GB
120mm LED fan x3
120mm Non Led Fan x1
FSP Saga II 500 
 HD 5750

,Benq G2220HD 22

Asus n13u b1
TP Link ADSL modem Route


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 3, 2013)

Help me to providing link to configure DMZ and DDNS


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 3, 2013)

gcbeldar said:


> Help me to providing link to configure DMZ and DDNS



Open DMZ page  on ur modem router provided by isp under DMZ Ip 'textbox tab enter ip of it Asus router .and save 

for DDNS u need to create free account from no-ip  .org .Once u created and activated u need to enter ddns  username and password in it DDNS page on ur main router


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi @Rajesh345 
How can I update the transmission client to 2.76 ?
I got 2.73 now!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi @Rajesh345
> How can I update the transmission client to 2.76 ?
> I got 2.73 now!





Telnet cmd is 



> ipkg upgrade Transmission



But  According to this ftp 2.73 is the latest IPKG package available for DD-WRT
*
Extra Usefull Links to Asus n13u b1 users*


1) How to update Optware packages ?Transmission daemon - DD-WRT Wiki

2 ) List of optware packages Availabel for DD-WRT
A )  Index of /feeds/optware/ddwrt/cross/stable/

3 )Transmission Torrent client for Windows java 
A ) transmisson-remote-gui - Cross platform remote GUI for the Transmission daemon - Google Project Hosting

4 ) Transmission Client for Windows .Net 
A ) transmission-remote-dotnet - A µTorrent like Windows remote control for the Transmission BitTorrent client (transmission-daemon) - Google Project Hosting

5 ) What is IPKG ?
A ) *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipkg

ipkg, or the Itsy Package Management System, is a lightweight package management system designed for embedded devices that resembled Debian's dpkg. It was used in the Unslung operating system for the Linksys NSLU2 (Optware), in OpenWrt, Openmoko, webOS, Gumstix, the iPAQ, QNAP NASes, Synology NASes and elsewhere.



==========================

6 ) How to Manage /Monitor  DD-WRT torrent download from Internet if i dont have STATIC IP ?

A )You need to configure  DMZ and No-IP on ur primary Router   

7) How to configure No-IP on DD-WRT ?
A )*www.no-ip.com/support/guides/routers/dynamic-dns-on-dd-wrt.html


8) Official DD-WRT Forum
A ) *www.dd-wrt.co.in/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

9)  Any Good DD-WRT  installation Guide for Asus N13u b1
A) Found this guide easier  *www.techenclave.com/networking/asus-rt-n13u-b1-now-113137/
 Offical DDWRT guide  *www.dd-wrt.co.in/wiki/index.php/Installation


10 ) Which is the latest stable DD-WRT available ?
A )   Latest i  tested working is  DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/31/12) std (SVN revision 20453)

      Latest official Untested DD-WRT firmware 01-01-2013-r20453


 FTP of DD-WRT Asus N13u vb1   
ftp://www.dd-wrt.com/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/


11) What is the difference between Asus n13u b1  vs v1

A )  *www.dd-wrt.co.in/wiki/index.php/Asus_RT-N13U


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 13, 2013)

^Not sure whether that post confused me or Helped me .. 
BTW Screw 2.76 
How to install this transmisson-remote-gui - Cross platform remote GUI for the Transmission daemon - Google Project Hosting 
I think you got this installed, right?

BTW I'm on latest F/w


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Not sure whether that post confused me or Helped me ..
> BTW Screw 2.76
> How to install this transmisson-remote-gui - Cross platform remote GUI for the Transmission daemon - Google Project Hosting
> I think you got this installed, right?
> ...




2.76 is not available for DD-WRT . , couldnt find latest version on DD-WRT optware ftp 


To install Client in windows click 

transgui-4.1-setup.exe - transmisson-remote-gui - Transmission Remote GUI 4.1, Windows Setup - Cross platform remote GUI for the Transmission daemon - Google Project Hosting


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> 2.76 is not available for DD-WRT  only for linux users
> 
> 
> To install Client in windows click
> ...


Nope I meant to install it on router


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Rajesh345 & pratyush997
With help of your information, I am able to configure my Asus Router for downloading, Able to manage torrents.

And registered with No-IP, unable to access remotely,
Configure Router successfully DDNS result as under;
Wed Jan 30 10:11:34 2013: INADYN: Started 'INADYN Advanced version 1.96-ADV' - dynamic DNS updater.
Wed Jan 30 10:11:34 2013: I:INADYN: IP address for alias '****.No-Ip.org' needs update to '192.168.2.3'
Wed Jan 30 10:11:45 2013: I:INADYN: Alias '****.No-Ip.org' to IP '192.168.2.3' updated successfully.

Anything configured in Modem ?
Please help


----------



## TheMost (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you please help me how to mount my 15 GB partition in opt ?
This new firmware is bit different .Now it is on mnt i suppose ..
I mean sda2 to opt ..
*s16.postimg.org/5p6tv5cc5/firm.png


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 20, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Can you please help me how to mount my 15 GB partition in opt ?
> This new firmware is bit different .Now it is on mnt i suppose ..
> I mean sda2 to opt ..
> *s16.postimg.org/5p6tv5cc5/firm.png


I am using version 
(SVN revision 21676) which have no issue 


for you to mount it you need to type 

F5D7......        <---        shown in your USB page or i recommend firmware version (SVN revision 21676)

ftp://www.dd-wrt.com/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/2013/05-27-2013-r21676/asus-rtn13ub1/


----------



## TheMost (Aug 20, 2013)

OK Thank You .. I am trying the SVN 21676 ..
Will let you know ASAP 

By the way can you please link me to a proper good guide for setting up the whole thing after installing DD WRT ?

No result .. again getting the same error " Could not connect to the server. You may need to reload the page to reconnect "


----------

